

Apple wants developers to take 1/8th of your phone - ajg1977
http://gizmodo.com/5512772/apple-wants-18th-of-your-iphone-backdont-give-it-to-them

======
edster
I think they missed the point.

There are already apps in the store with banner ads. It's one choice of many
for a business model for the app. The purpose of the iAd platform is to make
the user experience better for applications which are ad supported.

------
GR8K
Only free apps have ads. Paid apps don't have ads. Nothing to worry about.

~~~
ajg1977
Not true.

There's already nothing preventing paid apps from running ads (CNN Mobile is
one example) and the iAd framework makes it even more tempting for app authors
to do so.

